# Please get ready for the 4th of July



## Candy (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm taking my Emma (Chocolate Lab) to the vet to get her some tranquilizers for the 4th of July and for my pug also. They get so panicked when they start shooting them off that I find it's better to give them a sedative so they don't have to go through that. Just a reminder if you have dogs that you can make this holiday easier for them.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Candy, funny you mentioned that. This morning that was the topic of the office chatter. Getting tranquilizers for your dogs for this coming weekend. Mine are nervous if inside, but if I sit on the porch with them they are fine. I was happy when the city made Fireworks illegal in my area. Though they are still set off but in smaller amounts.
I hope everyone has a safe and sane 4th.


----------



## Candy (Jun 29, 2009)

Emma is a female "Marley" so I can't take any chances. My sister recently showed me pictures of her friends back yard and her dog after the thunderstorms that we encountered recently. There was blood all over her back yard from the dog trying to escape. The dog had scraped and cut it face and it's paws trying to get out it was so scared. My sisters friend had not went throught this before so she didn't realize that this dog would be like this. I'm sure she'll have tranquilizers for him this time. I just don't like to see them suffer when there's something that you can give them. I tried Benadryl on Emma one time but that actually had the opposite effect on her and made her very hyper. I'm glad you stay home with yours Robyn a lot of people go away and forget about the dogs and cats.


----------

